# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Making AS blends - homebrew

## LewdTenant

just would like to let you know that not all AS will blend together. this is because some solvents just do not mix. So you should try mixing only 1cc-2cc of each AS in your blend and add heat to see if it will mix. Otherwise you may ruin 2+ bottles of gear 

Lewd

----------


## Andy13

What AAS blends will not mix?


Andy

----------


## LewdTenant

I was talking about the solvents not mixing. I think PPG will not mix with BA or animal's magic sol'n.

Lewd

----------


## Andy13

> _Originally posted by LewdTenant_ 
> *I was talking about the solvents not mixing. I think PPG will not mix with BA or animal's magic sol'n.
> 
> Lewd*


You're not.. um.. injecting PPG are you??

----------


## LewdTenant

I am talking about PEG, I think. I forget the acronym. Anyhow a number of people ruined some fina kits by trying to make their own prop/fina blends and it was due to the solvents not being able to mix as explained by Animal. These were not his kits BTW.

Lewd

----------


## goldenFloyd

great idea, prop fina. jesus...

----------

